# Indian rock python microchipping?



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I was just wondering if anyone knows when to have Indian rock pythons (Python molurus) microchipped? Is this at a set age or size? 
I'm struggling to find any info on their microchipping whatsoever. 
Thankyou!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

In theory, at the point of sale. However if a vet deems the snake too small then you delay it. However, with the adventure of mini microchips, and given the size of these as hatchlings, they should be able to be chipped very early.
As an Annex A species, they have to be uniquely marked, ie microchipped, to obtain a valid A10 for sale.


----------



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

I see, yes it's a youngster this is in regards too so I'll look into microchipping ASAP, Thankyou, muchly appreciated!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

beffy1989 said:


> I see, yes it's a youngster this is in regards too so I'll look into microchipping ASAP, Thankyou, muchly appreciated!


Is this one that you have bought? If so, it should have had a valid A10 with it.
Unless you are planning on breeding, selling it or using it for any commercial use then you don't need a A10 to own it (just need a valid one from the seller to buy it yourself).
So if it wasn't chipped when bought and you can honestly say it will only be a pet, then no need to get it chipped.
How certain are you that it is actually _Python molurus molurus?_
They are rarely seen or bred here.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Any reptile vet will do this for you, prices vary but usually start around £50. I believe the usual recommendation is the snake must be at least 1m in length, though some vets recommend they are larger. 

It is possible to get a CITES certificate for an appendix 1 snake that is not chipped IF it is a baby and too small to be chipped. I know this as the litter of Jamaican Boas we bred all got paperwork and were not chipped, the paper just says something to the effect 'this animal needs to be fitted with a microchip when large enough and paperwork re-applied for'.


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

My understanding is that you have to see/have a copy of paperwork from the breeder at point of sale. The snake needs to be chipped by 6ft in length. I can’t remember where I got that info from or if it was a dream!


----------



## beffy1989 (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks guys, it's not my snake but my partners. She's from a reputable shop and has the paperwork but is currently too small to chip with being a youngster. We belived the shop owner said 1m length but wanted to check and I didn't want to bother him haha thankyou!


----------

